# Weathered 2-8-8-2 Mallet



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

These Aristocraft Mallet's are big engines. They are in my experience reliable and represent good value for your money.
They do however look a bit shiney in the box, which is fine if you want to put one on a shelf, but in my opinion look better for weathering if you want to use them as a 'work horse' in the garden. (just as they were!)
What do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEKh-NI-VBU


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! And nice layout! Is that the smoke unit that comes with the Mallet? It does pretty good.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, thats the standard Aristo smoke unit which comes with it.
The sound is the LGB standard USA steam module which of course was fitted later


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!

I'd like to weather mine lightly, like a hard working freight engine that *does* get some maint.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job on the weathering. Just the right amount









What is the extra wide 3rd rail for? Standard gauge F scale?

*Oops, never mind. Did some forum searching and see it is Gauge 3.*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. Looks like you got a cool above ground RR. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree that most Aristo steam has a little too much shine. You did nice work on the weathering. And thanks for sharing that video. Sorta makes me eager to go out and run some trains. Hopefully this weekend. 

One question? What's with the dude in the white duds on the platform next to that giant steam engine. Shoot I get near a real coal burner and I am soon ashened wtih maybe a few grease and oli stains to boot. That dude looks ready for the diesel era. Or at least the tennis courts. Apparently not much of a railfan either. No camera, and not much interest in that great looking locomotive. Oh the fun we have in miniature. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Tom P


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

What's with the dude in the white duds on the platform next to that giant steam engine.

That 'dude' has been hanging around now for some time.
I will give him the summer and if he dosn't show some enthusiasm I will 'take his feet from under him. wooosh!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nicely done! That's just the perfect amount of weathering and it really makes the mallett look great


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he is one of those Havana guys. Just needs one of Greg's stogies. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great!

I agree, the aristo steamers look a little shiny out of the box. Especially the wheels and siderods. Oh well, that's what black and silver paint are for, right?


----------

